# Pamlico Sound 5-day cruise



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

In three weeks, I'll be chartering a boat from Carolina Winds, based out of Washington, NC. It'll be a five-day trip, departing Monday AM, returning Friday. Before I ask the charter operator for an itinerary, I wanted the opinion of Sailnetters to get me started. My gf and I are interested in spending 2 nights at anchor, 2 nites in a marina. Ocracoke and Oriental are possible destinations, though I've been playing the distances and they don't look promising. I was curious about Swanquarter Nat'l Wildlife Refuge as a first stop Monday night. As for a typical day's plan, I'd say travel after breakfast, stop somewhere scenic for lunch, then get to the marina or anchorage before dark. Going across the sound to Ocracoke and back would forgo lunch stops. 
I've read the threads regarding the region, but most all were by those with more time than five days. Suggestions appreciated.
Mike


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Go to Ocracoke...great place. You can make it with time to enjoy it. 
Swanquarter National Mosquito Refuge? Suggest Clarks Marina & Seafood in town instead of anchoring out. 
Bath is a nice stop and on your way to or from Washington. Bellhaven is OK but I would forgoe it if it would interfere with your trip timing or Ocracoke. Good as a plan B in case of bad weather. 
If you want to anchor out...there's a good spot on the south side of the Pamlico River just south and west off the ICW cut.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Like Cam, I would suggest Orcacoke as a first night stop (you also have Cedar Island as an alternate). From there, you have two choices. North to Maneto or west to Oriental.

North - Manteo, then on to Edenton or Elizabeth City. Both doable in one day. From either, down the Alligator River for a night on the hook, and then back to Washington.

West - Oriental, then a half day to New Bern, or south to Beaufort. From there, back towards Oriental, with a night on the hook at South River, then back to Washington.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. That gives me a framework to start planning. Now if ma nature cooperates and keeps Hanna and her kin away...
Mike


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah Mike, Hanna could be a problem. I did forget to mention in my post before, except for Orcacoke, I've made those destinations in one day.


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

In five days from Washington:

Day 1 to Bath. Short day to get used to the boat. Bath is a quant little town, and if the state dock is open, there is free berthing. OR Anchor out
Day 2 Bellhaven. Stay at Bellhaven Waterway Marina. Les and his wife are awsome
Day 3 If it is nice on the sound, get up EARLY and make way to Ocracoke.
Day 4. Back to Bellhaven, or Anchor out ???
Day 5 back to Washington

Chris


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Chris - certainly have to agree with you about Les and Brenda. Just plain good folks.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

That topic title got my attention. You are going to have a great time of course. I would recommend Ocracoke as one of your two docking places because it is something like $1 a foot at the public dock. Power is $3 night more. Everything is within walking distance. Be sure and try 4 or 5 "Oyster Shooters" at Howard's Pub. They'll make you sweat.

Bath is the oldest town in NC and would be worth a visit...probably your first night. It was good enough for Blackbeard, it should do fine for you.

I have to disagree with Cam on bypassing Belhaven. You would be missing out on one of the all time greatest museums in existence.

The Belhaven Memorial Museum is not to be missed - where else will you see a two headed pig? Here are the things you will see:

** Three freak, prenatal babies in jars. (kinda sick, I agree. That one always disturbs me.)

*Large, pickled tumors retrieved from the local hospital. One of them weighs ten pounds and fills a ten-gallon aquarium

* A one-eyed fetal pig

* A two-headed kitten and a harelipped dog

* Mummified squirrels

* Several snakes - one stuffed, swallowing a wooden egg, another made into a necktie! (try wearing that to your Yacht Club social)

* A dress worn by a local 700-pound woman who died in bed and had to be craned out the window.

* A German W.W.I half-boot (looks like it was amputated along with the foot)

* A flea bride and groom (kinda strange - viewed with a magnifying glass)

* Huge ingrown toenails and cataracts *

Go to Belhaven! There's culture there.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see what the museum's snack shop has to offer


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

> Can't wait to see what the museum's snack shop has to offer


I think they have toenail soup .... 
and I can tell you, the caramalized tumor is to die for - no pun intended.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

:-9

(I had to research to find that emoticon)

Mike


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

As you probably know, the Pamlico might be getting hit pretty hard in the next few days.
Hope this does not affect your cruise.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

sailortjk1,
Hanna, Ike, Josephine. Not exactly able crew. Been watching the storm tracks carefully. Monetary risk seems small; from the charterer:"If an official Coast Guard hurricane warning is posted for our waters, we want you and the boat to be out of harm's way and we will either refund or rebook days lost due to such a warning."
More worried about gusty, rainy winds, flooding that lingers after the storm passes, as well as local damage to roads and marinas that would impact the trip. C'est la vie.
Mike


----------



## WaterView (Apr 29, 2006)

I was in Hatteras last week and didn't see many sailboats until I took the ferry over to Ocracoke for the day. The anchorage, Crystal Bay or Crystal Lake (not sure what the name is) was full of sailboats. Ocracoke is a very nice little village, lots of shops and restaurants. I agree, Howards Pub is one place to go, it's often very busy, but certainly worth it.


----------



## tcrespo (Dec 3, 2008)

*Same Trip*

I've got a very similar trip planned in April of 09 - I'd love to hear how your experience was (Carolina Wind, where you went, etc). If you have a moment, please email me or post here.

Thanks - Tom


----------

